# PMT feeling for whole 2 weeks between ovulation and period



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

I feel a bit embarrassed to be asking this, at the not so wise age of 40, but is this what PMT is like?  I never had so much of a twinge before starting IVF back in November and now it's really miserable and so long lasting.  If it is PMT then it lasts two whole weeks  

Do any of you have horrible PMT like aches from a couple of days after ovulation right up until your period?  

It's after actual ovulation and lasts all of the way through, pretty much two whole weeks of aches and twinges.  This month, I've had a really dull penetrating ache across my whole abdomen and tonnes of weird pin like tickly feelings around my belly button.  It's similar most months, just especially prickly around my belly button this one.

I'm sadly at the end of my IVF journey now, so no more scans due to check and it's not bad enough to see a doctor.  It feels like I've had hundreds of scans over the last 10 months though and none of them saw any signs of fibroids or endo and I have no other symptoms.  I've had a few cysts but they don't feel like this, it's not sharp and it ends after my period arrives.  I'm definitely not pregnant either  

Does anyone else have this?  Any ideas what it can be? 

Thanks so much for reading x


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Molly, sorry to hear about the pains. I haven't got much advice but I'd still consider seeing your doctor if it continues. I sometimes get pains & can't always distinguish IBS symptoms from gynaecological ones, but I have had them checked sometimes and it can be a relief if there don't seem to be any problems. However, a locum GP this week told me I had to stop being so anxious and I felt like punching him! Depends who you see I guess.  

Hopefully other ladies here will have some useful ideas for you. All the best and sending you a hug   Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you Merlin. I'm sorry to hear about your doctor, what a doofus  

I think that it probably is just PMT.  It's weird how I've got this far and don't really know what PMT is like, shame I had to find out at all!

I've done a bit more reading and there are only brief reports but some do say that you can get it for the full two weeks.  The strangest thing is that it tends to disappear the closer I get to my period.  It's at its worst the week before.

Bodies are weird things aren't they! Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Molly count your blessings hun,
I had extremely painful cramps in my stomach and shooting pains down my legs, bad back pain, terrible mood swings, and I could quite happily have smashed my house up on a good number of occasions over the years.  My periods would be extremely heavy, long lasting and very clotty (sorry tmi) - for decades I thought I was just one of the 'unfortunate' ones.  But having been treated for fibroids, my periods were great, very little pain or cramping.

After my icsi treatment worked and I had my beautiful daughter, my fibroids began to take over again and I was back to my old self within 6 months of her birth.  Not only did I carry spare clothes for her for her botty explosions, I also carried spares of changes of clothes for me too ! 

I was turned down for a hysterectomy, and instead I went though a thermal ablation - I have to say these days my periods are bearly noticeable, I can get away with a panty liner for a couple of days, rather than spending up to £20 a month on sanitory 'protection' - which in the end became 'nursing pads'.

No pain, no cramp, I'm not constantly dressed in black, I'm no longer irritable by the demands of family life.....in fact, I have my life back. 

If your periods continue to be troublesome - go back to your gp practice as it's affecting your quality of life.... sending best of luck to you.

Sheila


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good grief Sheila    that must have been unbearable.  Poor you.  

Yes, I really do count my blessings after reading that!  I've never really had heavy periods and they are really light now.  Until recently, and wow were there really days when I didn't track my period like a crazy woman, I had absolutely no warning of my period arriving.  It was always a surprise!  

My periods are scary light now but very healthy (crickey they should be with all of the supplements that I take) and I clearly have PMT!  I hope that I don't offend any one who suffers really badly with my post, both my sister in law (who had to have a hysterectomy) and my sister really struggled but I guess this is just one area that was easy for me ....... pay back time clearly  

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ha ha not at all Molly, there is very little anyone can say here that could cause offence : here we can relate to everything.  We're all on a scary journey - or been there and got the shirt and scars to prove it - so don't ever apologise; we're in it together - one for all and all for one.

Hugs
sheila


----------



## JL1987 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi ladies. When you are trying naturally for kids, when is the least amount of time you can do a pregancy test? Is it when you are days late?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi JL, there's a handy calculator here http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php

Good luck x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

